# Where Fashion Sits  -  Puttin' on the Ritz  -  told in Images



## SmoothSeas (Oct 11, 2021)

personally, I'm not sure about this creation...



​


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 11, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> personally, I'm not sure about this creation...
> 
> 
> View attachment 188672
> ​


This "urbanite" has no shame!


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2021)

Talk about accordion pleats!


----------



## Jules (Oct 11, 2021)

If it makes the wearer happy ….  

Those pants don’t look comfortable.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2021)

I always like this Art Deco style brooch that was on the free table at the Senior Center a while back.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> I always like this Art Deco style brooch that was on the free table at the Senior Center a while back.
> 
> View attachment 188680




really nice piece...  is it marked on the back?


----------



## caroln (Oct 11, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> personally, I'm not sure about this creation...
> 
> 
> View attachment 188672
> ​


The model's face looks like he's thinking, "I've never felt so stupid in my life.  How fast can I get down the runway and back?"


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> really nice piece...  is it marked on the back?


Not that I can see.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> Not that I can see.
> 
> View attachment 188687




only asking 'cause signed period pieces can often fetch big bucks.

did a quick image search, but didn't get any real results, but really do like your brooch...


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2021)

There may be something on the leg, but the jewelry is at my other house. I'll try to remember to look when I'm there again.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 12, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 17, 2021)

I can just hear my grandma saying, 'what ever trips your trigger...'




​


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2021)

I just had to put this in, it's from my favorite movie.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Oct 17, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


I’d like to see how she sits down.  I’d be some peeved if she were in front of me.


----------



## Devi (Oct 17, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> personally, I'm not sure about this creation...
> 
> 
> View attachment 188672
> ​


I'd call it "Puttin' on the Itch". LOL


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 18, 2021)

​


----------



## jerry old (Oct 18, 2021)

Honestly? It is time to get a stick


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 189936​


I know of a certain dutchess that these will fit


----------



## Shero (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 20, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 21, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 22, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 23, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Oct 24, 2021)

Quit it now, lordly have mercy!


----------



## Jules (Oct 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


That’s a unique use of spoons.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 28, 2021)

The day of death Mari Posa


​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2021)

Skates & Plates Charity Dinner




Pittsburgh Penguins





Sidney Crosby


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 2, 2021)

Marlene Dietrich wearing the tuxedo...



​


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 2, 2021)

The new biker jacket with fitted airbag. His lipstick just doesn't go with that colour though.


The man dress, in black leather with sensibly designed pee flap.



What a cute, er, outfit.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)

*Haute Grief: Empress Elisabeth of Austria’s Mourning Mask and Veil 1889 *

She remains famous for her truly splendid funeral mask made for public mourning that is incomparable to any seen in Vienna or any other royal courts of the time.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 6, 2021)

Art Deco style, evening Dress designed by Eliza Jane Howell.



​


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2021)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/1067212442919283465/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 6, 2021)

Our National Youth Poet Laureate Amanda Gorman is becoming a fashion icon! @Pecos


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 6, 2021)

Regarding some of the fashions in this thread, particularly on some of the men....makes me think some of these designers are on crack.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 6, 2021)

The flat-pack suit, so much easier to press, don't you think?


Will those extra long sleeves ever catch on?


For the lady, er, I mean fellow, in red!


Fancy having stripes on one sock and not the other, how silly is that?


This is known as lavatory-legs. Trousers with built in sanitary tanks. No need to worry about being caught short again.Those extra long sleeves seem to be in vogue.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 15, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 2, 2022)

​


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 3, 2022)

Can't lose weight? Got a bit of a beer belly? 
I've got just the thing.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 3, 2022)

The guy in plaid looks like he may have retired from the circus. Mike


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 3, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 190173​


Now, that's what I call courage.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


What a loser!  Something went wrong in the distribution of genes  back when he was conceived.  LOL  Please spare me; I haven't finished my lunch!


----------



## Jace (Feb 4, 2022)

debodun said:


> I always like this Art Deco style brooch that was on the free table at the Senior Center a while back.
> 
> View attachment 188680


Neat!  Wear it well...bet you get a lot of compliments..as unique!


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 4, 2022)

Yes, some call it "putting on the Ritz" but from the picture above,  I call it "putting on the stupid" and "acting the stupid."  Each to his own but it sure ain't "my cup of tea."  I still have my pride left.  I haven't given it away and I'm not desperate.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 4, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 206660​



Do you know? I think I might have married that lady!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2022)

*Fabulous outfit!*


----------



## Devi (Feb 5, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 206974
> Do you know? I think I might have married that lady!


Kind of a flapper dress, yes?


----------

